# Best & Worst Movies of 2007



## AceHBK (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok since the year will close soon, what would you list as the best and the worst movies that came out this year?

To see a list of all the movies that came out in 2007 go here: http://www.wildaboutmovies.com/movies/2006and2007ComingSoonToMovieTheaters.php


Also what are you looking forward to hit the screen in 2008?


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 24, 2007)

Best:

Flash Point
Protege
Eye In The Sky
SPL

300
3:10 To Yuma
Harry Potter:OOTP
The Kingdom
Love In The Time Of Cholera
The Lookout
Shooter
Spiderman 3
Transformers
Alpha Dog
Mr. Brooks

Worst:
War
Next

I am realizing I didnt see a lot of movies.

2008:
Harry Potter: HBP
Bond 22
The Dark Knight


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Best:
> 3:10 To Yuma


 
Was this good?  I was tempted to see it, but I thought the original SUCKED, so I didn't catch it.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 25, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Was this good? I was tempted to see it, but I thought the original SUCKED, so I didn't catch it.


 
I was skeptical at first about it myself but after watching it, I was impressed with Bale and Crowe.  It has been a good long time since a western has come out that has been worth while.  I highly recommend this movie.


----------

